# Hymer - Those Numbers?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

I know there doesn't appear to be a definitive answer but heres a German guys opinion from another forum of how the model numbers originally started and goes some way to decipher them.
Probably doesn't always work for later models eg, the explanation for the *0* in my B504 isn't listed, but it just goes to show that the Germans aren't really 100% sure either 

Google translate tidied up as best I can :wink:

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I trust these discharges from the large number of known types of names:

*The 1st Digit* stands for the initially targeted vehicle length in meters. 
Accordingly, the first *5* 24 probably as a 5-meter mobile (5, XX m) and the *4* 94 as a 4-meter mobile (4, XX m) start.

*The 2nd Digit* indicates the floor plan shape. If the logic of true mean - at least initially

1 - Mobile with a double bed (transverse) and garage -> B 5 *1* 4, 6 *1* 4

2 - Mobile with rear bed (simple, transverse) and garage -> B 5 *2* 4

3 - Mobile with round rear seating -> B 5 *3* 4, 6 *3* 4

4 - Mobile with a large sitting area (for example, dinette) -> B 5 *4* 4, 6 *4* 4

5 - Mobile with a queen-size bed (longitudinal) -> B 6 *5* 4

6 - Mobile with extra-large bathroom -> B 5 *6* 4

7 - Mobile with two single beds (longitudinal) -> B 6 *7* 4, 7 *7* 4

8 - Mobile with Barsitzgruppe -> B 5 *8* 4

*The 3rd Digit* stands for some time for the base chassis. 
4 means Fiat, 
5 stands for Mercedes 
2 for Ford 
Thus B is a Fiat 524 - built on a Mercedes its a B 525. (Transient was also 0 for Mercedes, such as the C 640). 
Whether this Hymer nomenclature applied consistently so I do not know. Variations, you'll always find. How about the B 634, from the 2002 (?) A development of the B 534 seats with longer (Hymer had not yet mobile with single beds in the longitudinal program) represented.The B 634 is 6.39 m long, thus rightly the 6 in the first place. In contrast, the states (from 2003 infestation 6.39 m long) B 524 still 5XX, stands in the hierarchy under the B634

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I'm sure you'll all be able to pick holes in his theory but at least he's had a go 

Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

That's err good, I think.

with the confusion over Hymer numbers, I'm sure some owners don't know what it is without looking it up.

nice avatar BTW

Kev.


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Pete

You've too much time on your hands 8O 

We've a 572... it's 6.5m long! :? 

Wilse

**  ** should have scrolled down a bit more! haha


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

As Peter Kaye would say in Phoenix Nights:

"Next!"


----------



## Plankton (Apr 9, 2008)

*Works for mine*

Perfect for my B754, Kev_n_Liz are one of your crankshafts turning the wrong way? This reminds me of a '70s Commer TS3 truck it had a diesel 2 stroke supercharged 3 cylinder engine with 6 pistons!
Frank


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: Works for mine*



Plankton said:


> Perfect for my B754, Kev_n_Liz are one of your crankshafts turning the wrong way? This reminds me of a '70s Commer TS3 truck it had a diesel 2 stroke supercharged 3 cylinder engine with 6 pistons!
> Frank


Don't think so - it's a Deltic engine from the 50's / 60's used in ships and the railway loco of the same name. I believe the counter-rotating shaft was something to do with the timing of inlet - outlet ports.

Although I stand to be corrected by Kev_n_Liz (although since it looks like a bloke-thing, I guess it's Kev's)

Philip


----------



## r6demon (Aug 18, 2008)

very interesting.
BTW Barsitzgruppe = Group of bar seats not sure what that means but having looked at a 584 it had one captains chair mounted one side of the lounge and a bench seat on the other.... Looked ODD!!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Works for mine*



JeanLuc said:


> Plankton said:
> 
> 
> > Perfect for my B754, Kev_n_Liz are one of your crankshafts turning the wrong way? This reminds me of a '70s Commer TS3 truck it had a diesel 2 stroke supercharged 3 cylinder engine with 6 pistons!
> ...


Here's what one sounds like.
http://www.profileheaven.com/videos/watch/gBkQQftn-AM

http://www.profileheaven.com/videos/watch/e2LgpzeAexM

And how the oily bits move.
http://www.profileheaven.com/videos/watch/wBTF5Ps4Scs

Who said diesel engines can't sound nice.

For comparison a Commer TS3






A sound from my youth............. :wink:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Stanner said:


> And how the oily bits move.
> http://www.profileheaven.com/videos/watch/wBTF5Ps4Scs


That also shows one shaft turning in a different direction, very clever engineering, I suppose the modern equivalent would be the German W12, sounds a lot less like skeleton doing something rude in a biscuit tin too.

Kev.


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

r6demon said:


> very interesting.
> BTW Barsitzgruppe = Group of bar seats not sure what that means but having looked at a 584 it had one captains chair mounted one side of the lounge and a bench seat on the other.... Looked ODD!!


"sitzgruppe" = literally "seat group" or idiomatically, 'seating layout'.

So, the Barsitzgruppe is the so-called 'Bar-version' that has a captain's chair with a fixed table, or bar in front of it; and the L-sitzgruppe has an L-shaped settee in place of a dinette arrangement.

Philip


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

> For comparison a Commer TS3.......
> 
> A sound from my youth.............


I can't claim it was a sound from my youth (maybe a bit longer than I care to remember) as our old wrecker utilised the TS3 - I do remember pulling hard up Shap one night (with a loaded 8 legger on the hitch) and watching the sparks come out the exhaust as she decoked herself 8O , first time it happened I pulled over 'cos I thought it was on fire  :roll: .

Were they really good times, or is my memory playing tricks? I know they were long hours, it was dirty, smelly, and, at times, downright dangerous, but I wouldn't have missed it for the world.

And that Deltic is something else 8) 8) 8)

Must be something to do with the diesel in my blood (or so she tells me :wink: )

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Since we won, shouldn't they be speaking the English, damn sure they'd have made us spreken ze deutsch.

I'm not happy, they bombed our chip shop.

Kev.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I always thought if it ended in 2 it had a British side habitation door and if ended in 4 it was the continental side so Brownhills once told me.

I like spotting the different numbers cos there is always the odd anomaly.

Greenie


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

sprokit said:


> > For comparison a Commer TS3.......
> >
> > A sound from my youth.............
> 
> ...


I went to school next to the BRS depot that shipped Hillman Hunter bodies from Cowley to Coventry. It had a fleet of TS3 transporters rigid 2 axle tractor which carried 5 bodies and close coupled 2 axle trailer that carried 6 more bodies.

They would leave the depot travel up the Eastern By-Pass to the roundabout and then come back down the other carriageway, they were just changing up into top as the went back past us and sounded glorious - a Ferrari doesn't even come close.

Chatting to one of the drivers through the fence one day (this was mid 60's - well pre -motorways and by-passes) he said when doing the night runs in the early hours he could do Coventry from Cowley in 1&1/2 hours and on the A.423 Oxford - Banbury road he often saw 80 on the clock.

That was also pre decent brakes and I'd hate to have tried stopping one from that speed.


----------



## Zuma (Apr 29, 2006)

This is Deepcars take on the subject.
http://www.dmiuk.com/sale_hylay.php


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

*numbers*

ours is a 670

6.7 metres 
The 0 denotes it is Mercedes

If it ended in a 4 then it is a non-Mercedes -usually Fiat

We got this information from the Hymer people when we purcahsed.


----------



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Sorry but mine conforms to Peejay's original post.

6 cause its over 6 m long
5 cause it has a longitudinal fixed bed
5 cause it's a Mercedes (However it does then confound that because the actual Model is T-Class 655 M GT, the M denoting the Merc bit).

Maybe the rules are different for a semi-integrated (coachbuilt) like mine to an A-Class.

Paul


----------



## mervyncp (May 1, 2005)

Where does the B694 fit in this then??

It must be over 7 metres in length and it could have fixed bed or U shaped lounge at the back.


----------

